# Eheim 3581 and Rechargeable Batteries



## Orochi (May 9, 2010)

I have EHEIM 3581 automatic feeder and somewhere in the instructions it says not to use rechargeable batteries but doesn't say why.

I specifically bought a pack of quality eneloop rechargeable batteries for this baby.
Has anyone tried using rechargeable batteries with this feeder? If so, what was your experience.

Thanks.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I've never actually seen this specific type of autofeeder so my opinion might as well be disregarded. My guess is because as you use recharge the batteries more and more, the less battery life it has. It may also have something to do with the fact that it's not alkaline. I'm not sure, hopefully someone can shed some insight.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

rechargeable AA batteries are only 1.25 volts as opposed to the 1.5V of regular batteries. What they do have is a higher current and some appliances can't handle the higher current.


----------



## Orochi (May 9, 2010)

BillD thank you.
I hope this is not the case.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

If the manufacturer recommends NOT using the rechargeable types, its because the device may malfunction with rechargeable batteries. There is a difference in voltage. The lower voltage may cause a failure to deliver fish food. I doubt it would damage anything, but it might not work properly either.

W


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The lower voltage is not the problem, the higher current is. Alkaline batteries release current slowly, while rechargeables whether they be NiCad or NiMH, have a much higher current, and this is why they will recharge a camera flash much more quickly than an alkaline battery can. There is in fact chance of damage with the higher current, if the equipment was not designed for it, as the higher current can generate significantly more heat.


----------

